# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Studim Rasti - Ju gjeni diagnozen !!!

## J@mes

*Mund te kisha vdekur    Bill Ainsworth*

1.	E kaluara e Bill Ainsworth. (52 vjeç)

*Bill Ainsworth ka patur atake paniku qe ne moshen 12 vjeç qe perseriteshin çdo muaj, qe nga ajo kohe (ndodhnin ne gjendje zgjuar).
Pasi ka mbushur 50 vjeç, Bill Ainsworth ka patur atake paniku edhe gjate gjumit. 
Disa muaj me pare, ataket ishin bere me te rralla; pasi B. A. kishte ndaluar pirjen e 8-10 birrave qe nga kishte pire çdo fundjave pergjate pjeses me te madhe te jetes se tij si adult.
Pesha e tij kishte rene deri ne peshe mesatare; si dhe hipertensioni qe ai kishte patur per shume vjet eshte zhdukur.
B. A. vazhdimisht ka patur frike nga udhetimet me avion. 
B. A. ka arritur sukses ne biznesin e tij.*

2.  Problemi aktual

*Ataket e papritura te panikut gjate dites dhe gjate nates dhe shpeshtimi i tyre.*


3.      Historia familjare

*B. A. Ka dy motra dhe dy vajza te cilat vuajne nga agorafobia. (frike nga vendet e hapura, publike).*


*Te gjithe ju qe e lexoni kete histori te rastit mundohuni te gjeni diagnozen e ketij individi, ose me shqip akoma jepni nje mendim se nga se vuan ky person, pra kemi te bejme ne gjuhen psikologjike me nje neuroze apo me nje psikoze dhe cila sipas mendimit tuaj mund te jete diagnoza.*

----------


## StormAngel

Dmth, filmi "Matchstick men" prap se prap me sherbeu per dicka.
E tashi, karakteri kryesor i filmit kishte po kete te njejtin problem. Doktori i jepte ca ilace per qetesim, mirepo...ne vende te hapura ky merrte po ato qe thua ti, atake paniku, ne c`rast merrte e pastronte. 

Ne fakt, ai jetonte me rutine ditore,
per shembull
kur hapte deren, e hapte nga tre here, poashtu ne te njejten menyre edhe e mbyllte. Nxirrte kepucet kur hynte ne banese, dhe te gjithe vizitoret e tij ishin te detyruar te benin kete, hante vetem tuna fish etj etj. 

Agorafobia nuk besoj qe te kete sherim pasi qe eshte cregullim qe nuk mjekohet, ose te pakten kete dijeni kam une. Paraqitet ne moshe te re, dhe nqs nuk lirohet personi ne ate kohe nga ky cregullim, i ngelet qafes gjate gjithe jetes.
Menyra e vetme per t`u ballafaquar me kete problem eshte si thash me larte, te marrish e te besh dicka ne momentin qe ke atak paniku.

Ndoshta dikush tjeter ka me shume dijeni per kete, une kaq dija. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

Po shtoj edhe nje pike te katert.

4.   Simptomat

*Atake paniku; si ne gjendje zgjuar ashtu edhe ne gjume
Keto atake shoqeroheshin me hipertension, me veshtiresi ne frymemarrje, me djersitje dhe me dridhje.
Ataket po behen gjithnje e me te shpeshta e te paparashikueshme dhe nuk e lejojne te beje gjume te qete.

Ankth; duke parashikuar ndonje situate te veçante ( si psh te qenurit mbyllur ne nje aeroplan apo ashensor. Parapelqen ta shoqerojne ).*

_Kam deshire te lexoj prej jush jo zgjidhje te problemit, por te gjeni diagnozen e ketij  personi dhe ta argumentoni ate. Çfare çrregullimi ka ky person?!_

----------


## diikush

James, po te diagnostikoheshin semundjet psiqike dhe mendore me 3 paragrafe dhe pa e pare personin, do ishin 75% e psikologeve dhe psikiaterve pa pune plako   :buzeqeshje: 

Megjithate, tema eshte interesante.

----------


## BRADYKININ

James, ke ca paqartesi ne histori....
Ti thua qe pacienti vjen me PMH of panic attacks q month only during day time qe ne moshen 12. Me kalimin e viteve, keto panic attacks i ka pasur dhe gjate nates. Kur e filloi alkolin dhe sa ka konsumuar cdo jave e per sa vite? Ne c'moshe u diagnostikua me hipertension? C'ndodhi me panick attacks gjate kohes qe ky pinte alkol? Po pasi e la alkolin? Atehere ju shtuan attacks gjate nates? Ka marre ilace per HTN?
Po probleme te tjera mjekesore apo ilace ka?

----------


## J@mes

Dikush e kuptoj çfare do te thuash.
Po te shpjegoj edhe njehere ty dhe te tjerve. Ky eshte nje studim rasti i diagnostikuar dhe i vleresuar dhe i kuruar nga te tjere. Te tille shembuj jepen neper shkolla universitare psikologjie per studentet qe te sterviten dhe mesohen me simptoma te caktuara qe do hasin ne profesion. 
Kjo eshte nje histori qe lexohet dhe kerkohet prej tyre te gjejne sipas ideve qe kane çrregullimin e individeve qe u jepet si shembull. Ne kete menyre ky eshte nje lloj ushtrimi asgje me shume.
Gjeni kush eshte çrregullimi dhe argumentoni ate.

----------


## Albi

Lal na i fute te dridhurat me ket tem aman te keqe se me ATAKA kemi lindur dhe me ATAKA do vdesim  :buzeqeshje: 

ANTENA

----------


## diikush

James e kuptova qe ne fillim qe ishet case study per ne shkolle :buzeqeshje:   por ketej te pakten jepen paksa me te detajuara dhe te kompletura, ndaj...

----------


## BRADYKININ

I so agree! Si mund te flasesh per diagnozen e 1 rasti kur mendimi nuk eshte krejt i shtjelluar? Menyra si eshte prezantuar ky case study s'eshte shume comprehensive. Duhet te kesh 1 ide te mire per ngjarjet qe kane ndodhur qe te dalesh ne konkluzion nese keto simptoma personi i ka nga ndonje semundje gjenetike, malignancy, psiqike, apo dhe rastesore (dmth, nga faktoret psikologjike qe na vendos jeta). Ose mund te jene efekte dytesore te ilaceve.
Pastaj ne case duhet te jepet se cfare u gjet gjate egzaminimit fizik. Psh, 54 y/o male me B.P. = 160/90 ne krah te majte e 130/70 ne krah te djathte; CXR shows no abnormalities etj. etj. qe dhe ai qe lexon case te kete parasysh se c'po ndodh.

Tani, aresyetimi im pa ditur shume, eshte:  :ngerdheshje: 
Ky duket sikur ka thjesht Panic Disorder with Specific Phobia (claustrophobia--avionet, ashensoret ne kete rast). Kap cdo moshe...dmth qe ne femijeri. Attacks jane zakonisht gjate dites por dhe gjate nates, sidomos nese konsumojne alkol. Ka hipoteza pse ndodh kjo por nuk dihet tamam. Prandaj ky femije ndoshta ne fillim kishte vec daily attacks dhe kur u rrit, kaloi dhe ne night attacks (secondary to alcohol consumption).

Fakti qe hipertensioni ju zhduk pasi la alkolin eshte i pritshem....por do mendoja se te pish per gjithe ato vite, shume veshtire te behesh normal pas kaq kohesh, sepse shume semundje te tjera kane si risk factor nr. 1 HTN. 
Oh, nga historia qe jep ti del qe HTN ndoshta e ka pasur secondary to drinking dhe jo essential.....

Ulja ne peshe, okkk, ndoshta nga mosperdorimi i alkolit. Por sa peshe ka humbur? Brenda sa kohe? Nese eshte shume, atehere te shkon mendja per malignancy sepse ai eshte ne moshe (mbi 50) per kancere te ndryshme. Any abnormal loss of weight is CANCER until proven otherwise.

The qe motrat dhe vajzat e ketij kane agoraphobia. Okkk, keto kane vetem 1 pjese te semundjes....dmth, nuk kane panick attacks por vec agoraphobia, e cila shihet me teper tek femrat. E me sa di une, s'eshte gjenetike, kshuqe ndoshta e kane vene kot ne histori. 

Ka pas sukses ne biznesin e tij. Gje normale por nese ai rri pa gjume, stresohet shume, eshte manjak i lekeve....atehere ai mund te kete dhe G.A.D. te bashkangjitur....megjithate, prezantimi qe ne femijeri, shkon kunder kesaj. 

Anyway...

----------


## citizen insane

pershendetje!

nuk me duket hic profesionale kjo qe po beni ketu. diagnostikim me kaq pak te dhena dhe per me teper ne nje forum publik.

shikoni reagimin e antenes....

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

xhejms, une nuk e di ne shqip termin shkencor te semundjes me lart, por duke qene se kam pasur rastin te shoh dike qe perjetoi nje crregullim te tille, (flas nga simptomat pasi ishin shume te ngjashme) dhe qe u diagnostikua me "anxiety attack," them se eshte nje cregullim i sistemit nervor kur njeriu perdor narkotike, (qofshin keto edhe ne doza te vogla...sic i merrte ai) apo konsumon shume alkol.

----------


## diikush

Cupke, po kur nuk e di, atehere...??    :shkelje syri: 

anxiety attacks vijne nga shume gjera, jo vetem nga perdorimet narkotike...ka shume raste qe s'kane te bejne fare me asnje lloj substance apo shkak 'material'....

----------


## Aragorn I

Une dorezohem... na i thuaj tani.   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

epo kur ekspertet si puna jote se nxjerrin dot qimen nga qulli, domosdo qe s'do jem ekzakte une  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Aragorn I

Ose e di c'ke ti Xhejms? Kush eshte pyetja edhe nje here? Kush eshte problemi ekzakt? Une nuk jam doktor, por po s'dite problemin (sindromen mase), nga te dish shkakun? Pra kush eshte problemi? Qe ai ka pasur panic attacks? Qe i jane shtuar ato gjate viteve? Qe ai ka rene nga pesha? Qe ai ka hipertension? Apo qe ka frike aeroplanet? Apo te gjitha bashke...?

----------


## angeldust

Jamesi s'na ka thene si e qysh filluan episodet e panikut qe 12 vjec, dmth. shkakun. Pastaj merr a s'merr ilace ky? Nqs. merr, na i sill njehere listen t'i bejme nje med profile review.


Me kaq sa pashe ketu une, jepi alprazolam 0.25 - 0.5 mg TID dhe mbaroi puna.  :ngerdheshje:  Rrini gjeni diagnozen ju.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Alprazolam per panic attacks? Si drug of choice? Asiher kurre.  :shkelje syri:  SSRIs (fluoxetine) jane DOC. Plus qe ndihmojne dhe me specific phobia.

S'jam psikologe/psikiatre e as mjeke por me aq sa kam lexuar benzodiazepines nuk rekomandohen per semundje kronike sepse pacienti fiton dependence dhe s'mund t'ja heqesh pastaj. Sidomos ne 1 pacient qe eshte i vjeter dhe egziston mundesia e shoqerimit me alkolit (lethal duo).
Po e pate pas per Generalized Anxiety Disorder drug of choice is Buspirone.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Alprazolam per panic attacks? Si drug of choice? Asiher kurre.  SSRIs (fluoxetine) jane DOC. Plus qe ndihmojne dhe me specific phobia.
> 
> S'jam psikologe/psikiatre e as mjeke por me aq sa kam lexuar benzodiazepines nuk rekomandohen per semundje kronike sepse pacienti fiton dependence dhe s'mund t'ja heqesh pastaj. Sidomos ne 1 pacient qe eshte i vjeter dhe egziston mundesia e shoqerimit me alkolit (lethal duo).
> Po e pate pas per Generalized Anxiety Disorder drug of choice is Buspirone.


Shamikuqe je shume e mire.  :buzeqeshje:  Je e gjenduar ne nevoje per ata qe kane halle si BENSEVEN ne internet. 

Thanks!!!

----------


## J@mes

Kurioziteti i madh gjithmone i ben njerezit te haperdahen , kjo ne paranteze tregon se ne shqipet jemi mesuar ti kemi gjerat gati ose ti marrim te gatshme ato. Tani te dhenat qe kam shtruar une ketu jane mese te bollshme dhe mese te kuptueshme per nje ushtrim te ketij lloji.
Per te gjithe ju:

*DSM-IV Manuali Diagnostikues:*

Disa kritere per te dalluar nje çrregullim pa ditur shume. 
1. Karakteristika thelbesore te çrregullimit: çfare e percakton ate.
2. Karakteristika shtese: ato qe jane zakonisht te pranishme.
3. Kriteri diagnostikues: nje liste simptomash qe duhet te jene prezente te pacienti per etiketim diagnostik.
4. Informim mbi diagnozen diferenciale: te dhena qe shpjegojne si te dallojme kete çrregullim nga nje tjeter i ngjashem me te.

-* 5 Akset e diagnostikimi*

*Aksi I* - Sindroma klinike: etiketa diagnostike per problemin psikologjik te pacientit, problemi per te cilin ai diagnostikohet.
*Aksi II*  - Çrregullimet e personalitetit ose prapambetjet mendore. Duke filluar qe nga femijeria dhe i ndare nga Aksi i pare qe te shancin e evidentimit te problemti fillestar, por dhe kushtin kronik, qe shoqeron problemin kryesor. Ky eshte problemi primar i pacientit qe listohet ne Aksi II por qe quhet diagnoza primare.
*Aksi III*  - Çrregullimet e pergjithshme mjeksore (çdo problem mjeksor  ka lidhje me anen psikologjike ).
*Aksi IV*  - Problemet psikosociale dhe mjedisore ( problemet soaciale, punesimi, ambienti, qe kane ndikuar ose kane dale nga problemi psikologjik).
*Aksi V* - Vleresimi global i funksionit ( nje shkalle 1- 100 e pershtatshmerise aktuale te pacientit si puna, marredhenia soaciale, koha e lire, si dhe per vitet e kaluara.

5.	*Diagnostikimi*

*Çrregullimi i panikut - eshte pergjigjja e rastit tone.*

*ÇRREGULLIMI I PANIKUT*

ne nej atak paniku, ankthi fillon papritur dhe shume shpejt ngrihet ne nivele te papara. Personi djersin, ndjen perzierje, dridhet, dhe ka prbleme frymemarrje. Pulsi i tij duket se po çahet dhe zemra po ashtu. Te ardhur per te vjedhe, dhimbje ne kraharor, ndjenja te keputjes se pergjithshme, dhe te nxehta apo te ftohta jane te zakonshme. Ketyre njerezve bota mund t'ju duket e pavertete dhe jashte trupit te vet ( derealizmi ) ose vete atyre mund t'ju duket vetja e pavertete dhe sikur kane humbur kontrollin e vetes apo po çmenden ( depersonalizim ). Mbi te gjtiha ato mund te kene ndjenjen e paaftesise per tu larguar - ata do te humbin kontrollin, do te çmenden ose do te vdesin. Ne fakt te tille paciente edhe pse e kane degjuar qe nuk kane asgje kur kthehen nga spitali kane serisht friken se mos i ze ndonje atak zemre. Mendimet e tilla katastrofike e dallojne çrregullimin e panikut nga çrregullime te tjera te ankthit. Nje atak paniku zakonisht zgjat disa minuta, por mund te zgjase edhe me ore. Kur mbaron personi ndihet jashtzakonisht i lodhur, sikur te kishte mbijetuar nje eksperience traumatike. Mund te ndodhe nje here ne jave ose edh eme shpesh.
Kemi 2 lloje ataku paniku. Ataket e papritura, te palidhura me ndonje situat apo stimul specifik. Atake situacionale, ndodhin ne pergjigje te disa situatave si psh nje gjarper. Sipas DSM-IV nje person ka çrregullim paniku kur ai/ajo ka atake te papritura paniku, te shoqeruara nga probleme sjellore ose psikologjike - si frike e vazhdueshme nga ataket e tjera, shqetesim mbi pasojat e atakeve, ose ndryshime dmth-nese ne sjellje. 
Ndodh qe njerzit me çrregullim paniku nuk jan ene gjendje te shkojne gjekundi - pune , kinema, supermarket etj. duke pasur frike se ndonje atak do ti zeje ato ne mes te rruges. Disa nuk dalin fare nga shtepia. Ky eshte nje komlikim i çrregullimit te panikut qe quhet "agorafobia" ose "frika nga vendet e populluara".
Ka shume raste sipas DSM-IV e liston agorafobine si nje komplikim te çrregullimit te panikut; por ajo klasifikohet edh me vete, pasi shume paciente jane vlersuar te mos kene vuajtur nga çrregullim paniku. Ka dhe shume te tjere qe te mos kene vuajtur asnjehere nga agorafobia dhe te jene diagnostikuar me çrregullim paniku.

Kjo pra ishte nje shpjegim me i hollesishem i ketij çregullimi per te cilin une solla edhe nje rast per ju.

_Nuk kemi te bejme me:_  

*Çrregullim ankthi te pergjithsuar ka keto dallime me Çrregullimin e panikut ...*1-) Simptomat e tyre jan ete ndryshme. Simptomat e çrregullimit te ankthit te pergjithsuar sugjerojne hiperaktivitet te SNQ, kurse simptomat e çrregullimit te panikut duken te lidhura me aktivizimin e SNA.
2-) Çrregullimi i ankthit te pergjithsuar ka nje zhvillim me gradual dhe me kronik se çrregullimi i panikut.
3-) Kur i shohim preçedentet e ketyre çrregullimeve ne nje familje ato ndryshojne. Mendohet se psh  kushurinjte e pare vuajne nga i njejti çrregullim.

*P.S. Me pelqyen disa nga pergjiget e juaja. Ishin vertet interesante. Flm*

----------


## BRADYKININ

James, jam kurioze te di si i shtjellojne case studies ne Shqiperi per te arritur ne diagnoze. Me ka bere pershtypje kur isha ne Shqiperi se si i diagnostikonin pacientet....pa nje organizim sistemik te mendimit.

Psh, ti thua qe eshte pannic attack por pse? Sic e tha Aragorn, pacienti ka shume probleme por si i rule out (si i nxjerr ti jashte liste qe s'kane te bejne me semundjen fillestare). Me fjale te tjera, kush ishte aresyetimi yt? Apo pse e thote DSM-IV?

----------

